# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) استفسار ؟  عطل شاشة بيضاء c3050

## youcefaioub

*عطل شاشة بيضاء سامسونج c3050 علما ان الجهاز يعمل ارسال+ استقبال** غيرت فلاتر الشاشة ونفس المشكل ارجو المساعدة*

----------

